# Utah's Ghost bird.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Some of these were from farmington today.

I thought all the Pheasants in Utah were gone there still a few out there.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Your right about the Ghost birds. Why I remember when, Oh never mind I'm sounding like my Grandpa now. I'm going out tomorrow I'll give you a call.
Norm


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've witnessed the same thing out at "Farminton" :wink: Watched them all last October running across roads, flying around the marsh, taunting me. Then when opening day came I thought I'd go give em a go. NOT! I pulled up at 7:30 and there were already 9 rigs with 23 Labradorks yapping out the back parked on a 200 yard stretch of road watching the same birds I'd had my eye on. :? I was then reminded why I don't hunt this retarded state for pheasants.

Goofy me... 

Nice pics though!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Moose Hollow:


you are killin me here! Those are some great shots! I wish birds were thick like that like they used to be. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

In Roy I see them running around off of Midland drive. Those are some great shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice to see a few birds out and about. I hope they get real busy this spring!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few farmington birds.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

That's crazy. I hunted Farmington this year a couple of times and didn't even see a single bird (excluding those swamp birds so many out there like). Nice pics though!!!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Good lookin' photos there moose. 

I was riding my bike to work Saturday night and had a rooster fly right over me as it crossed Highland Drive near Walker Lane.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen some of them at farmington bay saterday. It was cool seeing them out there.


----------

